# On Grief ~ Nelson Mandela



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

There is no passion to be found playing small - in settling for a life that is less than the one you are capable of living." - Nelson Mandela

Your grief is a setback.
It is unquestionably devastating and even frightening as you piece together what feels like the shattered pieces of your life.
But this is your life, and your chance to live it is today.
Take a step, no matter how small, towards finding your purpose.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

Good reminder.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

He was a wise man. He also said “...Hate is like drinking poison and expecting your enemy to die.” Such a hard life snd so many sorrows, but it did not warp his soul....


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for your post!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for again posting timely thoughts


----------

